# Rode my Mountain bike like a single speed.



## braaivleis2003 (17 Aug 2014)

Me, My Trek 6300 mountain bike, 27 gears but only using one gear over 22.2 kms including some steep hills. 44 front and 17 back. 69 inches. Schwalbe City Jet 1.5 's and 26 inch rims.

Mixed feelings about the ride.

Pros : No faffing or thinking about gears. Enjoyable and a great sense of achievement conquering hills. Was Fun. Better workout overall.

Cons: Only one gear. Not as fast so was being over taken. Was tiring uphill so had to pedal harder. Spinning out downhill.Tiring into the wind with just one gear.

Genesis Day one disc Ive been looking as well as Croix de Fer 10 .

Question ? How much easier would a single speed Genesis Day One (also 69 inches) be to ride as in speed , hills etc be compared to riding a mountain bike with the tires I mentioned above ?


----------



## GGJ (17 Aug 2014)

It's going to be a lot easier to ride a single speed than it is to ride a mountain bike which has been stuck in one gear. The single speed is more road orientated and will feel nicer on the road than the mountain bike. Yes you have to MTFU when you get to the hills, but after a while you won't even think about it and it'll be 'just another day at the office' As for spinning out downhill, again once your legs get used to going faster and faster and faster you'll still spin out, only it will be at a much faster speed than what you can do at the moment. With a bit of practise you'll be the one who is passing slower riders but it takes time and effort. 

There is a famous climb in my area that I ride on my S/S and I often pass cyclists on geared road and mountain bikes. If I stop at the car park at the top I often have conversations with the cyclists I passed on the road up and they can't believe I just done the same climb as them on a single speed.

The Genesis Day One Disc is a nice bike, the 520 frame is very comfortable and not too heavy at about 10.5kg and if it rides anything like my Genesis Skyline then it's a great bit of kit. The longest ride I've done on the Skyline was on 2nd January, a ride of 90 miles and over 5000 feet of climbing. A very capable and comfortable bike

As to the Croix de Fer 10, superb bit of engineering and I want one but it's a different beast all together and really shouldn't be in this thread


----------



## braaivleis2003 (25 Aug 2014)

Well to cut a long story short I have decided on which bike bike Im going to be getting. It's the Kona Paddy Wagon 2015 model. It's a beauty of a machine, racer style, takes up to 32 mm tyres, single speed as well as fixed. 42 front x 16 back. On order and I should have it by Friday. At first I saw the 2014 model in a mat black finish in one of the cycle shops but they didn't offer the cycle to work scheme. Halfords stock Konas but not the paddy wagon, at first was told by a sales person that they were unable to get it as I could only get what was on their website. None of which I wanted. I then phoned back again to speak to the manager. Not a problem he said, they can source most manufacturers which is good to know. Got a call from him to say, bad news, unable to get the 2014 model but can get me the 2015 model. I suppose it helped me with me making my decision as I was so unsure of which Genesis to get. They are fantastic looking bikes. But I'm really looking forward to riding my Kona.

and here is the 2015 model with plenty of close up shots
http://www.konaworld.com/paddy_wagon.cfm


and the wife is getting me a Brooks B17 saddle for my Birthday. I reckon it'll go well with the Paddy Wagon.


----------



## Old Plodder (26 Aug 2014)

braaivleis2003 said:


> .... But I'm really looking forward to riding my Kona.
> 
> and here is the 2015 model with plenty of close up shots
> http://www.konaworld.com/paddy_wagon.cfm
> ...


Just remember, a Brooks needs a 'breaking in' period. 
As for going S/S, you'll love it!


----------



## rb58 (26 Aug 2014)

Forget single speed. You should go fixed, which is much easier than you think.


----------



## GGJ (26 Aug 2014)

The Paddy Wagon looks a nice bit of kit, great price when comparing to the Genesis Flyer, will it allow mudguards and 32mm tyres at the same time?

Go with what you feel comfortable with, it's easy enough to flip the wheel to try out the 'other side'


----------



## braaivleis2003 (26 Aug 2014)

Unfortunately not. Max is 28 mm with mudguards. 32 mm without. Having never ridden single speed or fixed will ride single first. I didn't realize that the genesis flyer has a flip flop hub as well. Not to sure of max wheel size, one of the reason I , well am deciding to go with the Paddy. Then I came across this. Genesis flyer 2015 model (steel) with flip flop, polished crank etc and Carbon forks. I have never ever had so much difficulty in choosing a bike before. Thoughts on this please. Carbon fork? Would it be stronger , safer ? The paddy has been ordered by halfords but can always be cancelled, due to arrive by Friday. The Genesis is from another LBS and they can have it by the 29th of this month. You'll all be glad to see the back of me. What would you guys go for ?


----------



## Old Plodder (26 Aug 2014)

My own personal opinion, (& I know how good Konas are), would be the Genesis; having said that, I bought a Felt S/S for myself a couple of years back & love it, (it has carbon forks & they certainly help reduce road vibration from skinny tyres).


----------



## rb58 (26 Aug 2014)

Can't comment on the bikes I'm afraid, but (seriously) go straight to fixed, don't start with single speed. SS has all of the disadvantages of fixed and none of the advantages.


----------



## Phixion (26 Aug 2014)

I read somewhere that the Kona Paddywagon has issues regarding chain link size and tensioning.

Don't ask me where I read it, I have been looking in to Fixed Gear bikes recently and have read so many websites.

Just something to consider.


----------



## mcshroom (26 Aug 2014)

rb58 said:


> Can't comment on the bikes I'm afraid, but (seriously) go straight to fixed, don't start with single speed. SS has all of the disadvantages of fixed and none of the advantages.



It has one major advantage over fixed. You can freewheel round corners, and not end up striking the inside pedal on a corner. Breaking your humerus doing that hurts rather a lot - DAMHIKT


----------



## GGJ (26 Aug 2014)

The Genesis is a fair chunk of cash more expensive than the Kona, depends on what you're willing to spend. My Genesis Skyline was an early model of the Flyer which came with carbon forks and carbon seatpost as standard, but they stopped supplying the carbon seatposts when the Flyers were introduced (bean-counters no doubt). It's a great bike and comfortable for doing 80-90 mile rides in the winter without any problem.


----------



## braaivleis2003 (26 Aug 2014)

Both the same price at £599.


----------



## GGJ (26 Aug 2014)

Well if you can get the Genesis for £599 then it's a no brainer


----------



## braaivleis2003 (26 Aug 2014)

Yeah this years model of the Genesis was £699, reduced to £599 for 2015. Instead of Reynolds 520 tubing they are using what they call Mjolner DB chromoly. Now as for the fork, strength wise. Carbon vs steel. Would the carbon fork not be more prone to stress, cracks. Surely a steel fork would last longer than a carbon. This is a whole new ball park for me as I've only been used to aluminium frames and forks.


----------



## GGJ (26 Aug 2014)

Personally I wouldn't get too hung up on the steel Vs carbon fork debate. Carbon forks have been around for a long time now and seem to be fairly reliable, yes there have been failures, but there have also been plenty steel forks that have failed


----------



## Old Plodder (27 Aug 2014)

I'm around 16 stone just now, () & have 2 bikes with carbon forks - their manufacture have gone through the trial period a long time ago.
Only other thing I know regarding carbon is to make sure not to get it scratched up, that can weaken the structure so I read.
If you go for steel forks, they have to be of good quality, preferably of double or triple butting, or they will make the bike feel 'dead'.


----------



## braaivleis2003 (31 Aug 2014)

I bought the Paddy Wagon, and very pleased. Can't believe how light it is considering it's a steel frame and fork. Only one thing though which I'm not pleased about. First day of riding I was hearing a clunk clunk sort of noise coming from bottom bracket area. With the bike being brand be I thought best to take it back to be inspected as didn't want problem to get worse. Anyway they replaced bottom bracket with a Shimano one as the one that was on the bike was an unbranded bottom bracket. Apparently on reviews, users mentioned bottom bracket as being a negative as is was unsealed.

So went out for another cycle today. Exact same noise. Sounds like a train sort of noise. Gu gu gu gung gu gu gu gung on revolutions. Ive even replaced pedals to make sure it's not the pedals. Surely it wont be needing another bottom bracket. Apart from that, Im loving the ride and faster than I thought especially for a single speed. No worrying about gears, it's awesome !!


----------



## GGJ (1 Sep 2014)

Doe


braaivleis2003 said:


> First day of riding I was hearing a clunk clunk sort of noise coming from bottom bracket area.
> 
> So went out for another cycle today. Exact same noise. Sounds like a train sort of noise. Gu gu gu gung gu gu gu gung on revolutions.





Sometimes the crank chainring can be slightly off centre and causes the chain to go tight as it goes round, this could be the source of your noise.


----------



## braaivleis2003 (1 Sep 2014)

Thanks, I've located the noise. Its actually coming from the rear hub. I turned the bike over and pedalled using hands with firm pressure so I could listen closer. I switched wheel around to fixed side, went for test ride, first time riding fixed and presto No noise at all. Complete silence. So its when pressure is applied on free wheel side.


----------



## Old Plodder (1 Sep 2014)

Take it back again & have the mechanic/owner take it for a trial run to determine what the problem is, do not accept it if it continues to have problems, something is wrong with the bike. If you are not completely satisfied, get your money back, (goods not fit for purpose), & go to a different dealer.


----------



## braaivleis2003 (1 Sep 2014)

I gave them a call today to say what the problem was, or where I heard it coming from. I explained that when riding fixed the noise isn't there. They've ordered a 16 tooth freewheel for me. Hopefully that'll be the end of it. I cant complain really as the person/s that Ive been dealing with have been very helpful. If this doesn't cure the problem they said they'll order a new bike in.


----------

